# netzeitung: ''Arbeitslose für Ebay-Betrug missbraucht''



## Telekomunikacja (28 Februar 2006)

Grüß Gott!

Nach einer Meldung von netzeitung.de wurden *Arbeitslose für Ebay-Betrug missbraucht*. Verwickelt darin sind offenbar eine "Hamburger Firma", die "gar nicht existiert" (Postadresse), "Betrüger in Paraguay" und "Mittelsmänner in Marburg und im Ruhrgebiet".


----------

